# Nick Faldo and Fanny



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

I was at Wentworth on Saturday. Saw Nick Faldo and Fanny..god its like watching paint dry. He is Sooooo slow. Also such a primadona..asking every person to be quiet even when there is clearly NO noise..its almost like a "watch me everyone"..tosser.

On the short 14th, group after group went buy. Next was Nick and Fanny..we waited 20 bloody minutes for him..what the f**k was he doing ! No wonder his playing partner Ollie looked so pissed off.

Faldo - robotic, overrated, slow, primadona..good job golf on TV only shows highlights and the leaders. If he was a soccer game it would be like watching 0-0 draw every shot.

In contrast Colin M might look like Mrs Doubtfirel, but he has genuine natural talent and warmth. One practice swing, steps up to the ball, and sweet as a nut. Meanwhile Faldo and Fanny are stull pussy footing around ..

Good ridence Faldo..get on the seniors tour NOW..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Forgive my English...but isn't fanny also means pussy? ???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Forgive my English...but isn't fanny also means pussy? Â ???


Erm well done vlastan ...........i'm impressed ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I was at Wentworth on Saturday. Saw Nick Faldo and Fanny..god its like watching paint dry. He is Sooooo slow. Also such a primadona..asking every person to be quiet even when there is clearly NO noise..its almost like a "watch me everyone"..tosser.
> 
> On the short 14th, Â group after group went buy. Next was Nick and Fanny..we waited 20 bloody minutes for him..what the f**k was he doing ! No wonder his playing partner Ollie looked so pissed off.
> 
> ...


Nick Faldo: 6 Major championships, highest Ryder Cup points tally.

A.N.Other European Player....how many? :-/

Shut the fuck up Woracle ;D. If you don't like him then don't follow him [smiley=argue.gif].


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Never said he wasn't good. Said he was facking boring. BOOOORING, and PAST IT.

So why shoud I shut the fack up in a flame room ?
Free speech and all that DOES exist in UK and TT forum.. You fascist git..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you follow Fanny too?


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

You obviously haven't seen THIS swedish fanny.. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] NOT.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Nick Faldo: 6 Major championships, highest Ryder Cup points tally.
> 
> A.N.Other European Player....how many? :-/
> 
> Shut the fuck up Woracle ;D. If you don't like him then don't follow him [smiley=argue.gif].


Well said stu, I quite agree...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It serves you right for going to watch golf. What do you expect?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It serves you right for going to watch golf. What do you expect?


I still dont know how it gets away with being classed as a sport. Clever, technical but dull.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I still dont know how it gets away with being classed as a sport. Â Clever, technical but dull. Â


But it is so FANNY! ;D


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> Nick Faldo: 6 Major championships, highest Ryder Cup points tally.
> 
> A.N.Other European Player....how many? :-/
> 
> Shut the fuck up Woracle ;D. If you don't like him then don't follow him [smiley=argue.gif].


Falso is a good golfer, did I say he wasn't ! 
Vardon of "the grip" won 7 majors. Faldo has won the most Ryder cup points, but those stats are misleading. He's played the most also. Ollie's win rate is miles better. The stats also say Faldo has lost the most 4 ball matches..so what ?

I wasn't following Faldo, I wanted to see Ollie...If you are a golfer u'll know how playing with a slow coach is a pain..watching one is even more painful..

Reckon they should change the rules for slow play..its killing the game as a live spectator sport. :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Maybe they should introduce "speed golf".
Happy Gilmore anyone?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe they should introduce "speed golf".
> Happy Gilmore anyone?


Yes, with a Le Mans-style start and ALL contestants playing at once, running between shots ;D

Can't fail to liven it up.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Happy Gilmore anyone?


Class film ;D


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd pay double to watch Faldo play like Happy Gilmore. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I'd pay double to watch Faldo play like Happy Gilmore. ;D


I'd actually go.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> I still dont know how it gets away with being classed as a sport. Â Clever, technical but dull. Â


So is curling, but that makes it to the fucking Olympics!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What are you talking about? Curling is excellent, even just talking about it is excit [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ting.

Sorry. Nodded off for a second there.


----------

